
Google Is Hiring Bond Traders - fiaz
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-builds-bond-trading-desk-in-bid-to-make-money-off-of-cash-reserves-2010-3
======
Aron
I've got more fear of Google (or the next Google) than the LessWrong guys do
of paperclip loving AI's, although for approximately the same reason.

